

The first 10,000 users - whatupdave
http://hackernoons.com/the-first-10K-users

======
ecesena
How's retention? In my feeling, when users arrive too fast, then they also go
away pretty fast

~~~
bitsweet
At first not great, but that was the next lesson to learn. There is always
room for improvement but here are some of the latest metrics:

[http://cl.ly/image/0P1s321C3a0G](http://cl.ly/image/0P1s321C3a0G)
[http://cl.ly/image/0Z2Y2g041Y0Z](http://cl.ly/image/0Z2Y2g041Y0Z)

~~~
ecesena
This seems to confirm my thoughts. My read, correctly if I'm wrong, is that
after the first 10k, then you probably had to focus back on the product, thus
the growth was 0 and possibly most of the 10k were gone (and the reason is
usually that the product is ready for 1k, but not for 10k users).

Happy to see that now the growth is solid, thanks for sharing the numbers!

------
paul_f
This is not a comment on Coderwall, I haven't even looked at it yet. As a
developer I've signed up for lots of garbage because it looked interesting.
And never went back after the first glance.

A better question, how will you get your first 100 paying customers?

